# Arrow



## MFB (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else, but I was pretty skeptical about this since, it's airing on CW (formerly the WB which was never known for ground-breaking shows besides Smallville) and it's an adaptation of Green Arrow whom many don't consider to be a great superhero (I'm indifferent on the matter, he's a different flavor of Hawkeye to me). Since I just upgraded to Hulu+, I got access to the pilot and I've got to say - holy shit, the show is fantastic and it defied everything I was skeptical about. 

I know the basic jist of Green Arrow, and his sidekick Speedy who fought with drugs, and how the comic's been considered fairly liberal, etc... so I was able to get some of the references but stuff like character's personalities were totally over my head. Some liberties were taken in the beginning but from there on it seems to match up from what my buddy has confirmed, and for this the devil is really in the details. 

For instance, we see Oliver on the island in the beginning of the show running around in a green cloak, but a very crude form so we can gather this is where he gets the idea to don this same cloak as his outfit later in the series. BUT! As he's leaving the island you also see a mask impaled on a stick in the ground, but not just any mask - no - this one happens to bearing a striking resemblance to a certain person named ...Deathstroke? 

After he makes it back home, he meets up with his sister who he references to as "Speedy" which made me nearly spit out my drink but I was stomping my legs like you wouldn't believe because it was such a subtle yet deep reference. Before he walks into the room for this scene, his sister's friend is divvying up some coke on a mirror which they quickly discard when he comes in, but you see them laying the foundation for her addiction (or establishing that she's already an addict). This is one of the little things that was changed but works so well since Roy Harper (Speedy #1) is now Red Arrow doing his own thing and the most recent Speedy (Mia Dearden? Something like that) is a: girl, former drug addict, and at one point she was a prostitute who became infected with AIDS and then became Speedy after being saved by Oliver and turning her life around. So if they DO go through with all that then I guarantee the show will get at least ONE award, if not a few for it being solid all around. 

Anyone else watching it, be you comic fan or not?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw it advertised on Hulu but avoided it because of the CW association. Perhaps I should give 'er a go after all.


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2012)

I just finished up watching episode 2, and it's definitely on par with the pilot and the ending is just great since they address the one thing you'll be asking yourself during the whole episode.

Also forgot to mention in the OP - Deathstroke, Deadshot, and Huntress will make appearances by the end of season one so they're definitely going all in. Plus, where there's Green Arrow there's Black Canary (probably coming in season two)


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 19, 2012)

I saw the pilot last friday when they reaired it, but missed episode 2 yesterday.

I liked what I saw, and I'm hoping to watch more. I always kind of hoped they'd do a Green Arrow or Flash spin-off from Smallville, so I'm content with the character choice. I'm very unfamiliar with GA, aside from Speedy being a druggie and the archery bits. 

Will need to find Ep 2 on Hulu or see if they'll replay it tomorrow.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

I wanna see it :d


----------



## MFB (Oct 23, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> Will need to find Ep 2 on Hulu or see if they'll replay it tomorrow.



They put the episodes up the day after they air, which is incredibly fast compared to some of their stuff but I'm not complaining. 

In other news, show just got confirmed for a full season which is great news. Tomorrow's episode features Deadshot too 



> I wanna see it :d



Hulu son!


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 24, 2012)

depending on the agreement, shows are usually 24hrs later, or a week delayed.

But USA shows are 30-31 days delayed after the first or second episode. Some SyFy shows, too. 

I'll get to watching it later, but my DVR is busy on Wednesdays. CW reaired the pilot on a Friday, so I'll see if they're going to continue that, since I can't figure out how to Favorite and get updates on shows on Hulu after their most recent and even more annoying site UI update.


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2012)

When you say "USA shows" you mean USA the network right? Which in this case is totally irrelevant since it doesn't air on USA, it's on CW which must have a great agreement because like I said - it's up the next day or if not then it's up by Fridays. SyFy shows get totally fucked since they haven't updated Face/Off since episode ...3? The one with the Chinese dragons was the last and now they're past episode 10 which aired yesterday so yeah fuck their agreement.

I think there's a "Subscribe" button on certain shows on Hulu, but I only watch about three shows that are airing now and are going on there (Parks, Arrow, and Bob's Burgers) so I could be wrong


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 24, 2012)

Arrow has just hit the xmas break over here in the UK and I have to admit that apart from the Huntress being way too whiny I've loved how they've treated the source material so far and it's gotten to the point where Arrow is pretty much the only tv series I'm genuinely excited about right now.

Initially I didn't expect much from the show but it's really surprised me because unlike most of Marvel & DC's output on the big screen it's story isn't just a simplistic linear trek from point A to point B plus it's not 100% clear about which side some of the characters are on and there are multiple plot threads/twists within it that have the potential to be explored within this series or the next one. 

What I've enjoyed most about Arrow though is that it's similar in tone to the Nolan Bat-movies (the "hit-list" element of the shows plot is very similar to the 2004 Punisher movie too) and feels like an extension of those films but it has a better balance as it throws in humour when needed and in terms of storytelling it takes full advantage of what's possible within a tv format and doesn't try to cram too much into an episode but it doesn't crawl along at a snail's pace either.


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 24, 2012)

I like that they are incorporating the Helena/Huntress angle....at least on the one episode I watched.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 24, 2012)

MFB said:


> When you say "USA shows" you mean USA the network right? Which in this case is totally irrelevant since it doesn't air on USA, it's on CW which must have a great agreement because like I said - it's up the next day or if not then it's up by Fridays. SyFy shows get totally fucked since they haven't updated Face/Off since episode ...3? The one with the Chinese dragons was the last and now they're past episode 10 which aired yesterday so yeah fuck their agreement.
> 
> I think there's a "Subscribe" button on certain shows on Hulu, but I only watch about three shows that are airing now and are going on there (Parks, Arrow, and Bob's Burgers) so I could be wrong


I was just talking about the update cycle for Hulu, USA/SyFy are on the same update schedule. 

I'm well aware that it comes on CW.

I've tried looking for it and for whatever reason I can't see a subscribe for Arrow. So I just check often to see if it's updated.

So far, I'm pretty happy with it. Glad to see


Spoiler



Merlyn


 show up there at the end.


----------



## MFB (Dec 24, 2012)

Ever since Huntress showed up I've been blown away with how much has been done for the story. So many things revealed and shit has gotten CRAZY. I want more but its not back until the 16th.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty nice.

Eventually we'll get Black Canary and Speedy. Hoping Flash makes an appearance soon, too. Or the Green Lantern, fuckin' give me Kyle!


----------



## MFB (Dec 26, 2012)

My prediction is Black Canary is the cliffhanger for season 2 after Merlyn becomes a legit bad guy (since he IS G.A's main nemesis) and I imagine halfway through tbat we'll see Speedy start her training with her full costume coming in by the end.


----------



## Belleal (Jan 24, 2013)

I like this show but I'm concerned it will go on & on, too long. Like Smallsville--should have cut that after a few seasons instead of pushing on. Or, SOA--that show should have ended a long time ago. Prison Break was good but again, it should have quit when it was ahead. IMHO


----------



## havocvulture10 (Mar 16, 2013)

Love this show. I had never read the comics, nevertheless great show.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2013)

There was a huge name that was dropped during the ..second-to-most recent episode I believe, which made me squee with glee when I heard them say it. As a whole I'm very pleased with the pacing of it so far and the writers seem like they're willing to address key issues versus beat around the bush.

Also, found out the actor who plays Oliver (Stephen Amell) runs a Youtube page and is a very down-to-Earth guy


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2013)

3 more episodes to go until the season is over, things have seemed to slow down and they're over relying on Deadshot it seems


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 26, 2013)

probably just building up to Merlyn next season


----------



## MFB (Apr 29, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> probably just building up to Merlyn next season



That's the part where I'm now lost, and here's why:



Spoiler



Tommy's dead is currently the Dark Archer/Well-Dressed Man which Merlyn would normally be, so either his dead has to die so he can take over as Merlyn or he's going to leave and be a big "WTF?" moment.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 29, 2013)

did you type


Spoiler



dead


 on purpose or are you tired? lol



Spoiler



The thing is it's already been shown/alluded to that Tommy's dad is the dark archer, he killed someone in his circle because of Ollie's mom's lie about who tried to have him killed, and way early on he was shown taking his cowl off during that episode where the dark archer is introduced.





Spoiler



We've had a few things get alluded to, Luarle has been wearing a canary pendant on her necklace for at least the last 3 episodes, Roy's character seems to be coming into his own, so I'm hoping Arsenal/ Red Arrow pops up next season, either mid-end. I want to see Black Canary show up in Season 3, along with a cameo with one of the Green Lanterns and maybe Wally.. Personally (because I'm a child of the 90s) I want to see the Kyle Rayner as GL.



anyway, I should go and watch last week's episode.. (I'm all for this guy playing the GA in a Justice League movie.)


----------



## MFB (Apr 29, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> did you type
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Whoops, doing too many things at once, ditch the 'e' (almost wrote 'd' which would've made it more puzzling)


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 29, 2013)

Well that was an interesting episode.


----------



## Triple-J (May 30, 2013)

Wow....apart from a few cheesy moments the final episode was awesome and crammed in quite a lot of stuff plus it definitely wasn't what I was expecting in regards to the fate of certain characters though which has got me very curious about the direction of season two.

I have to admit that I presumed we'd get a happy ending that tied things up nicely and what we got was quite grim really because the villain won and there was no light at the end of the tunnel for any of the characters at all which I felt was a very ballsy move and the type of risk that Marvel's big screen stuff has failed to take.


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2013)

BOOYA!

http://comiccon.thewb.com/wbsdcc-2013-arrow-casting-news/

Black Canary shows up in the end, which makes me giddy as shit and I imagine by mid-season we'll see Roy and Oliver at least training together to make him Speedy/Red Hood. I was close with my prediction of her showing up by the end of season 1, but was basically right with her now being here for S2.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 21, 2013)

Roy won't take Speedy because it doesn't mean anything to him. I imagine he'll be Red Arrow or Arsenal. 

Rumor mill is going that Canary isn't Luarel, and is a main plot point on the year, and will be featured in the first episode, "City of Heroes".


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2013)

Season 2 premiered, not quite sure what to think of it. It was good but things seemed kind of rushed for the bad guys, I mean



Spoiler



First "The Hoods" kill the mayor in front of everyone and then they go after Oliver, and get in as apparently Queen Consolidated has ZERO security. Did like to see them using the rope arrows and I imagine he'll be pulling out some more trick stuff like the net arrows and shockers hopefully. 

With the arrival of Black Canary, it's tough to imagine it not being Laurel especially with the drop of her fighting the Hoods when they were holding up the charity even and she disarmed one of them.


----------



## MFB (Oct 31, 2013)

Watching last night's episode where they revealed who Black Canary is, and let me just say:


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 31, 2013)

IMDB spoiled it for me when I was trying to look up Sin's actress' name last week. 

 Jerks.


----------



## MFB (Oct 31, 2013)

Booooo!

I also suspected 



Spoiler



That they were writing in Black Mask at the end, but apparently it was Brother Blood with a horrifying mask that's a mix of B.M's ...well black skull mask, and slightly Scarecrow-ish bottom where it looks like a burlap sack cut off


----------



## wilch (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't mind season 1. Season 2's getting a bit silly with the directing.

The new character (don't want to spoil) makes some hilarious faces at the end of every sentence, or every time her dialogue has a pause. I call her Boobie-Duckface.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 1, 2013)

-_- Don't make fun of the poor girl. She's got adorably large front teeth.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like they brought in Amanda Waller last week, with some uh ...minor changes











Kind of disappointing considering Waller, before her redesign, was somebody that broke up the mold of 'beautiful people' for simplest explanation, but now it looks like even Arrow fell into that crutch and decided to keep the tradition of 'beautiful people' alive even though Waller won't be a huge role I imagine.


----------



## Choop (Nov 20, 2013)

MFB said:


> Kind of disappointing considering Waller, before her redesign, was somebody that broke up the mold of 'beautiful people' for simplest explanation, but now it looks like even Arrow fell into that crutch and decided to keep the tradition of 'beautiful people' alive even though Waller won't be a huge role I imagine.



I feel like it's not too surprising since the cover for the show on netflix features Oliver Queen's precious abs.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think the change in how Amanda Waller is portrayed is anything to do with the show really as DC have been progressively making her younger and slimmer in the comics/animation over the past fifteen years or so which is a shame really cause I always felt her being older made her seem more authoritative.


----------



## MFB (Nov 26, 2013)

So uh, last week's episode REALLY ....ed shit up huh?



Spoiler



Thea is Malcolm Merlyn's son - which means half-sister to both Tommy and Oliver, Malcolm is still ALIVE, Slade Wilson (most likely) gets access to the hidden cache of treatment that was on the island submarine thus fully making him Deathstroke, and something is picking up with Brother Blood again. God damn.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 4, 2014)

So how about the amount of crazy shiz that's gone down in the last few months?



Spoiler



Slade being alive and very very evil in present day? 
Roy Harper with super powers and a member of Team Arrow? 
Suicide Squad? 
Barry Allen? 
What color are your shoes?


----------



## MFB (Feb 4, 2014)

Spoiler



The Suicide Squad bit made me giddy, but if it's a current incarnation of it would mean somewhere along the lines Harley may show up which would be very odd. Totally didn't think Roy would get injected with the Mirakuru but I'm OK with it as long as it doesn't become an easy way out. Slade makes me happy but the way they executed his mask and overall Deathstroke suit seemed kind of ...cosplayer level vs. full network TV show.

Seriously, so many good things this season.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 4, 2014)

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They've got alot of people they could throw in the Suicide Squad so far. Deadshot, Bronze Tiger, Shrapnel. 

I would say Huntress as well but she's got a Birds of Prey episode coming up so who knows?


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 6, 2014)

The actress who plays Laural really makes me hope for a The Walking Dead style of offing of the character. 

During some of the episodes of this season, she just displays terrible acting ability. She's also turning into a huge ....in' bitch.


----------



## MFB (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, I think at this point she's spiraling the drain in terms of character but the woman who plays her isn't a terrible actress and was much better in Supernatural (also hotter as a blonde)

However, I don't think they'll kill her off just due to her close nature to Olie


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 6, 2014)

I know.

But, a man can dream.


----------



## Herrick (Feb 10, 2014)

I watched season 1 some time ago. I enjoyed it. The best parts for me are the flashbacks. The show definitely has a bit of that lame Smallville teen drama vibe to it and the crappy music to match. I enjoyed most of Smallville but I stopped around season 9. Or was it 8? Anyway, I'll watch season 2 of Arrow whenever it's done. 

The voice altering device he uses is a great idea. They should've used something like that in the Nolan Batmang movies, instead of that stupid voice Bale used.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 10, 2014)

That's kind of what we get because of the CW network. Lots of teen-adult dramas.


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2014)

Now that SDCC is here, I imagine there'll be some news for those who'll be watching season 3 - like this hell of a start


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 25, 2014)

I like it. 

He looks good as Red Arrow.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jul 25, 2014)

He's going to go by Arsenal for the show. I think it fits. Still prefer the Young Justice version the best. 

(R.I.P. Young Justice )


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 25, 2014)

Red Arrow/ Arsenal, it's all the same, really.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 10, 2014)

I rather enjoyed the season premier.


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bump.

Anyone still current with this series?

How has Season 3 been so far? I haven't watched any of it as I am waiting until it is finished and put up on Netflix for my viewing pleasure. When I watched season's 1 and 2 I couldn't move from the TV. I watched all 44 episodes in the matter of like 2 weeks.


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2014)

Season 3 has been OK, it's great seeing Arsenal in there with Oliver and whatnot; but the action has definitely taken a back seat to setting up the rest of the season/ season 4 stuff so it moves slower than the first two. Which probably explains why I've cared more for Flash lately.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 20, 2014)

MFB said:


> Season 3 has been OK...but the action has definitely taken a back seat to setting up the rest of the season/ season 4 stuff so it moves slower than the first two. Which probably explains why I've cared more for Flash lately.


Yup, that's about right. Lots of Felicity (which I know is not canon, but still quite enjoyable).

I did enjoy the action in the crossover episodes of Flash/Arrow, and the half-season finale was  in a good way.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 20, 2014)

Season has been pretty decent. The Flash/Arrow crossover was very well received by fans. 

It's funny, the Flash has some mediocre CGI, but more people are watching it than Arrow.

They're introducing ATOM and Black Canary this second half of the season after what happens in the mid-season finale.


----------

